# Phoenix Miner Compromised?



## sepheronx (Mar 7, 2021)

According to nicehash group, phoenix miner was compromised and that if used on a PC with saved passwords, consider it all compromised:


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/NiceHash/comments/lznyhx

They request to :

- Change all your passwords
- Re-install your OS

How much of this is overblown nonsense?

Here is someone who is saying its FUD


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/EtherMining/comments/lzopym


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Mar 7, 2021)

doesnt surprise me NH would pull a stunt like this.


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 7, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> doesnt surprise me NH would pull a stunt like this.



I am curious though as it did seem suspicious.  Phoenix miner of course wasn't the only miner removed from MEGA in the same time frame due to policy changes.  So other than the bold claims, they got nothing else to back it up on.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Mar 7, 2021)

scan you machines with security tools


----------



## Ran (Mar 7, 2021)

While I have no idea on if the claim is true, I uninstalled Phoenixminer from my main and most important computer, and removed fire wall exceptions.
The arguments are still vague, unless they know more than what they say officially.


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 7, 2021)

Ran said:


> While I have no idea on if the claim is true, I uninstalled Phoenixminer from my main and most important computer, and removed fire wall exceptions.
> The arguments are still vague, unless they know more than what they say officially.



This is what I am unsure of.  I still did the extreme by wiping my PC and starting from scratch, while changing my most vital accounts passwords and activating 2FA on many of my other accounts.  If you are using nicehash, I recommend changing the password and activating 2VA/FA/SA/whatever off of it so that someone else cant gain access to your wallet.


----------



## Freshbrewed (Mar 7, 2021)

NH just covering their tracks after backfired update of their binaries. You should be cautious of *NH*, not PhoenixMiner. NiceHash has had it's reputation hit pretty hard before. Do your own homework and google about it's owner and all the problems coming along with it.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Mar 7, 2021)

NH has been accused of their last theft, even if was not true, they've been in panic mode since that time. They suck at PR, so dont hold your breath with them.


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 8, 2021)

Agreed.  So I'm thinking of moving over to hiveos as soon as the rest of the gear come in for my starter miner rig.

Any tips or advice?

I forgot to update the thread as I had sleep and work.  But there is a lot of drama going on where I guess the founder or one of Nicehash is telling someone else to off themselves:






						PhoenixMiner 6.2c: fastest Ethereum/Ethash miner with lowest devfee (Win/Linux)
					

PhoenixMiner 6.2c: fastest Ethereum/Ethash miner with lowest devfee (Win/Linux)



					bitcointalk.org
				




Who needs days of our lives or As the World turns right guys?


----------



## dogwitch (Mar 8, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> scan you machines with security tools


i did that. seeing my flag it early on. i posted on said sub and all i got back was you stupid. nothing wrong. crap.  oh am luagh now


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 8, 2021)

dogwitch said:


> i did that. seeing my flag it early on. i posted on said sub and all i got back was you stupid. nothing wrong. crap.  oh am luagh now


I hate to inform you shoulden be laughing the only problem with this installer is that its a crypto miner 





also seems every miner is dected as a virus seems you have to ignore the tools


----------



## boulard83 (Mar 9, 2021)

PhoenixMiner 6.2c: fastest Ethereum/Ethash miner with lowest devfee (Win/Linux)
					

PhoenixMiner 6.2c: fastest Ethereum/Ethash miner with lowest devfee (Win/Linux)



					bitcointalk.org
				



post #8318

Official answer from PhoenixMiner


----------



## Selaya (Mar 9, 2021)

Ah, making money coins the _old-fashioned_ way. By stealing it. 
Honestly though, nicehash being a fucking ponzi scheme should've probably come to the surprise of exactly no-fucking-one.
Things that sound too good to be true usually are, after all.


----------



## hat (Mar 9, 2021)

Not sure what you all are on about concerning nicehash. Given the current BTC prices, they've paid me quite a bit over the years.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 9, 2021)

Selaya said:


> Ah, making money coins the _old-fashioned_ way. By stealing it.
> Honestly though, nicehash being a fucking ponzi scheme should've probably come to the surprise of exactly no-fucking-one.
> Things that sound too good to be true usually are, after all.


Hi,
Thing is mining doesn't even sound good before 30 series cards lol


----------



## kayjay010101 (Mar 9, 2021)

Nicehash isn't a scam. They just suck at PR and the founder (djezo) is an actual lunatic (I don't use words like that lightly) who really shouldn't be with the company. So while I wouldn't trust NH now, I have done so in the past and have gotten paid very fairly for my mining. So if this whole ordeal isn't enough to put you off NH; their software is OK and they're not a scam/ponzi scheme. It does pay out very fairly (minus the 3% devfee) and they would face legal consequences if they had an exit plan (they are a registered company after all)
If you're actually looking to mine seriously though Nicehash isn't the way to go. It's a nice way to ease into how stuff works but it shouldn't be used for more than a week or so. I moved onto PhoenixMiner and T-rex quite quickly and am getting paid better than I was with Nicehash (on account of the 0.65% or 1% devfee as opposed to 3%), and I feel much more secure running a miner that transfers to an external wallet that my PC never touches. And with all this crap NH has pulled (and the founder's really shady history) I would not use their platform ever again, personally.


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 9, 2021)

PhoneixMiner gave a complete recount of what happned between them and NH.

NH is quite sus to be honest.






						PhoenixMiner 6.2c: fastest Ethereum/Ethash miner with lowest devfee (Win/Linux)
					

PhoenixMiner 6.2c: fastest Ethereum/Ethash miner with lowest devfee (Win/Linux)



					bitcointalk.org


----------



## dogwitch (Mar 10, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> I hate to inform you shoulden be laughing the only problem with this installer is that its a crypto miner
> View attachment 191592
> 
> also seems every miner is dected as a virus seems you have to ignore the tools
> View attachment 191594


one of there third party app had a server maleware in it.
i am well aware of miner and scanning software. this was our right nasty maleware that in no one was related to mining but it came from said installer. try again.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 10, 2021)

dogwitch said:


> one of there third party app had a server maleware in it.
> i am well aware of miner and scanning software. this was our right nasty maleware that in no one was related to mining but it came from said installer. try again.


You dont seem to get it there is a amazingly high chance it is a flas positive 
as you can see nice hash is alo identified with malwere 
so if you want t follow these just remove all of it


----------



## Selaya (Mar 10, 2021)

kayjay010101 said:


> Nicehash isn't a scam. They just suck at PR and the founder (djezo) is an actual lunatic (I don't use words like that lightly) who really shouldn't be with the company. So while I wouldn't trust NH now, I have done so in the past and have gotten paid very fairly for my mining. So if this whole ordeal isn't enough to put you off NH; their software is OK and they're not a scam/ponzi scheme. It does pay out very fairly (minus the 3% devfee) and they would face legal consequences if they had an exit plan (they are a registered company after all)
> If you're actually looking to mine seriously though Nicehash isn't the way to go. It's a nice way to ease into how stuff works but it shouldn't be used for more than a week or so. I moved onto PhoenixMiner and T-rex quite quickly and am getting paid better than I was with Nicehash (on account of the 0.65% or 1% devfee as opposed to 3%), and I feel much more secure running a miner that transfers to an external wallet that my PC never touches. And with all this crap NH has pulled (and the founder's really shady history) I would not use their platform ever again, personally.


Ponzi schemes in general are fine until they aren't, and thats when they collapse and the ones in charge make off with the remainder of the coins. Anyways as long as you cash out regularly you should be fine and your losses minimal if any.
In any case, nh's excessive advertisement budget's a huge red flag to me.


----------



## dogwitch (Mar 10, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> You dont seem to get it there is a amazingly high chance it is a flas positive
> as you can see nice hash is alo identified with malwere
> so if you want t follow these just remove all of it


again it was not. but seems your in that boat with NH then.
cheers mate


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 10, 2021)

dogwitch said:


> again it was not. but seems your in that boat with NH then.
> cheers mate


Don't use either


----------

